# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Eurocargo Patrasso [Super-fast Canarias, Brabant]

## manolisfissas

Ένα βίντεο από τον απόπλου του από τον Ν.Μ.Δ.  μέρος 1ο

----------


## manolisfissas

Bίντεο από τον απόπλου του από τον Ν.Μ.Δ.  μέρος 2ο

----------


## manolisfissas

Έτος κατασκευής :1997
Χωρητικότητα DWT: 12488
Ολική χωρητικότητα: 26188
Μήκος και πλάτος : 185m X 25m 
IMO: 9131515
MMSI: 229369000
Διακριτικό: 9ΗΑ3276
Τύπος: cargo 
Σημαία: Μάλτα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιό όμπορφο το σπανιόλικο σκαρί από κάτι βορειοευρωπαϊκές σχεδιάσεις made in China.

----------


## dionisos

Αυτη την ωρα το πλοιο ανοιχτα της ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗΣ με προορισμο τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## manolisfissas

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε dionisos.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από χθες το μεσημέρι (μετά από ολιγόωρη παραμονή στην ράδα του Πειραιά), βρίσκεται στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κοντεύει να συμπληρώσει δύο εβδομάδες παραμονής στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας το πλοίο.

IMG_0040.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 19/08/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε χθες από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, και σήμερα το μεσημέρι έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

----------

